# Car Insurance Florida



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Any tips guys for car insurance in Florida? Is it possible to get US Car insurance with a UK Licence on a LPR visa?

Obviously I will try for a Florida Licence as soon as I can but I am just trying to fill a gap.

Many thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

coolbadger said:


> Any tips guys for car insurance in Florida? Is it possible to get US Car insurance with a UK Licence on a LPR visa?
> 
> Obviously I will try for a Florida Licence as soon as I can but I am just trying to fill a gap.
> 
> Many thanks


Auto Insurance Quote: Car & Motorcycle Insurance - Progressive


----------



## vickyblue (Nov 18, 2009)

Coolbadger, did you find a solution to your original question? Could you get insurance with a UK DL?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Is my answer invisible .. its about the only company you can use ..


----------



## vickyblue (Nov 18, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> Is my answer invisible .. its about the only company you can use ..


Thank you for your "friendly" response.... No need to be rude.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

*Insurance*



vickyblue said:


> Thank you for your "friendly" response.... No need to be rude.


Hi Vicki

Progressive came through with a pretty fair quote which allows me to drive on a UK Licence for 12 months in Florida.

After a year of driving on a Florida Issued Licence then the policy cost drops quite considerably.

Many thanks to Davis for the link.:clap2:

Best wishes everyone


----------

